# Crackin' community and forum posts



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Morning ...just wanted to say a big thank you to all contributors to this forum, you.ve helped enormously in improving my still very rudimentary skills. There are so many great older posts too - the banks of discussions are amazing and so helpful.
What I.ve learned so far:
a/ Match bands and ammo.
b/ Watch your pouch size.
c/ Standardise your stance.
d/ You re problems will more than likely be with yourself, not the slingshot.
e/ One size doesnt fit all - find your own reference, anchor points etc.
f/ Be still.
g/ Dont get upgrade fever - it.s deadly.
h/ Buy or make a good catchbox - some of the cheapos on ebay etc will drop to bits 
i/ If you change one variable, have you inadvertently changed another? Are your conclusions secure? Video yourself.
j/ Warm up before you shoot - basic arm circles, back releases - you re gonna be in a similar pose, alot of the time. eg like a guitarist practising.
k/ Listen to others - they ve been there, done it.
l/ The BIG one - improve your release- somehow. This is massive. We have different finger lengths, different grip strengths, different core body strengths strengths. Above all AVOID the BUMP. Some great shots have turned this into a fixed variable, but for mere mortals it might well be an inherent source of inaccuracy.
m/ Dont try every method at the outset- Pickleforks, half butterfly, full butterfly ...get some basics down first.
n/ Enjoy it - dont be too serious/ hyper critical - it.s a hobby - to most at least.
o/ Recognise the willingness of many great shooters on this board who willingly share their hard acquired knowledge, saving you hours of experimentation - so,so kind.
p/ Acknowledge that there.s always something to learn, you.ll never know it all - tech changes - band types, new gimmicks( some that work, some not) need watching, learning about.
q/ Wear eye protection.
r/ I wear an archery glove on my slingshot hold hand - it hurts like hell if you hit your own nail etc.
s/ Practise proficiently, with a purpose - if not call it a ' total twang day' or similar but keep your standards high if you can. Too easily to hone bad habits.
t/ Set simple, achievable targets. Keep it simple stupid. My current one is x5 10m hits consecutively - dont laugh!
u/ Know when to shut up ...lol.

Thanks again all ...genuine appreciation from Newcastle Upon Tyne, England.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Very accurate write up, love to read this as I am a beginner still. 

The upgrade fever got me within first weeks of shooting, I bought multiple slings, rolls of bands etc. switched back and forth without getting a better shot.Did realize in the end that all the switching was bad/ non profitable for my accuracy. 
Went back to Snipersling yellow 0.7 and the titan hunter and now back on track


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

And.....

Keep your pouch arm elbow up...like an archers string arm... !!

Eric


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

g) hmm... don't know for sure. Finding the slingshot and set up is a discovering journey.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

When you.re a beginner ... in particular perhaps?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Excellent advice and very well summarized. I also wear an archery glove on my hold hand. A few additional thoughts:

Quality 1/2” clay ammo weighs about the same as 3/8” steel so matches with a lot of band sets. Also less likely to cause fork hit damage, environmentally friendly. Larger size is easier to handle. A lot of fun to shoot against a hard object (should disintegrate on impact)

Find a comfortable grip (thumb support, pinch or hammer) and a comfortable slingshot and practice exclusively w/ it.

Don’t be afraid to modify the grip to suit your hand. Plastic and wood can be sanded or built up w/ various materials. Paracord wraps can improve grip surface.

Try different aiming styles - instinctive, both eyes open reference point and one eye closed reference point.

Use a wrist lanyard.

If you have shot the bands for a while and your shots are going wild, it is time for new bands, even if the bands do not have any tears.

Save your used and broken bands for use as wraps.

Learn the wrap and tuck method and carry some rubber bands in the field. Fork clamps can fail. It is easy to lose small parts.

Have fun!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Good stuff ...cheers. Defo worth practising wrap n tuck and pouch tying ...oh the fun!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Ordo said:


> g) hmm... don't know for sure. Finding the slingshot and set up is a discovering journey.


🤣 🤣 very true, but, discovering that there is no more money in your wallet after you buy more than you’ll ever need sucks. Keep slinging slingbros. 🍻


----------

